# Home Theater in a Barn; redecorated and updated HW



## jaymz (Feb 8, 2011)

As stated in a previous post, I have been remodeling my old listening room for several months, to include some new decor and some new equipment. This is part of a larger basement room and the listening area is basically 12' X 14", front to back. It's decorated in old barn siding and definitely has a rustic/primitive feel. I added some new pictures/posters, mostly of classic films, early audio hardware and old theaters. Mixed in are a few old tools and firearms.

I haven't used this room for several years because my youngest son lived down here for a couple years and left it looking like a WWI trench. I had an old Sony 41" rear projection TV that finally went Bye-bye.

I just upgraded to a new LG 55LW5600 HDTV and a Panasonic DMP-BD210 Blu-Ray player. Also added a new equipment stand/rack.

So, now I've got it pretty much the way I want it. Needed a 30' HDMI cable run from my bedroom Dish DVR (no problems with the long run) and numerous other hardware tweaks, but it all works. I know it isn't a home theater in the purest sense, but I enjoy the contrast between the old, rustic stuff and the new technology; shows how far we've come in audio and video reproduction. And it sounds great!


































Jim


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Very nice set-up Jim!! :T:T


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2012)

If the HTS had a cool wall, that would go on it. Really unique use of space. I like it.

How do you heat it?


----------

